# Dumplings Recipe?



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone have a nice dumplings recipe? and some of their favourite casserole and stew recipes? 

I'm literally learning to cook everything from scratch so that i watch everything that is put in so i can control my BS. I know everyone does this, but i'm still getting to grips. I really am looking for the winter warmer dishes, good hearty meals that is good for us. So if anyone has any to share, please do


----------



## bill hopkinson (Oct 18, 2014)

I asked some people here in Hong Kong about dumplings for diabetics, since dumplings are everywhere. I got virtually the same recipe twice.

2 eggs
Half teaspoon salt
One and half teaspoon black pepper
Teaspoon garlic paste
1 cup almond flour.

Mix, refridgerate for 1 hour, then steam.

Presumably you can also drop into a casserole, rather than steam, and I don't know what  cup translates to, except that it is a standard US measure. They are supposed to puff up beautifully. When I asked about almond flour I was told to put almonds in my coffee grinder.

I will try it back home...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 18, 2014)

Almond flour is ground almonds, can be bought in any supermarket or village shop


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Almond flour is ground almonds, can be bought in any supermarket or village shop



Does marzipan count?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 18, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Does marzipan count?



Not to sure how marzipan would taste in a stew or casserole 

You can make very good marzipan using Splenda though. I had none diabetics try some I made once and no one could taste the difference between splenda and sugar made marzipan.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Not to sure how marzipan would taste in a stew or casserole
> 
> You can make very good marzipan using Splenda though. I had none diabetics try some I made once and no one could taste the difference between splenda and sugar made marzipan.



Ooh! Thanks Sue, might have to try that, I love marzipan!  Probably not in a stew though...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 18, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Thanks Sue, might have to try that, I love marzipan!  Probably not in a stew though...



I found the recipe on the splenda site, do be warned though that the recipe they posted was enough to fill a bucket so cut down the amount of ingredients used. Otherwise I would suspect you might go off of marzipan for the rest of your life


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I found the recipe on the splenda site, do be warned though that the recipe they posted was enough to fill a bucket so cut down the amount of ingredients used. Otherwise I would suspect you might go off of marzipan for the rest of your life



Thanks  I used to buy slabs of marzipan and eat the lot in one go!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 18, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks  I used to buy slabs of marzipan and eat the lot in one go!



Yuk!  it spoils a good fruit cake does marzipan!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 18, 2014)

My dumpling recipe is 50g flour, 25g shredded vegetable suet, a teaspoon of dried mixed herbs, and a little cold water to mix.  Makes about 4 small dumplings.  Put them in your stew or casserole for the last 15/20 mins of cooking time, making sure you have plenty of liquid as they absorb lots.

I love casseroles, and just tend to use a very simple formula - ie fry up a chopped onion and some diced meat (lamb/beef/pork), add stock (I use low salt stock cubes as my son needs to watch his salt intake), and whatever veg I like, usually carrots and parsnips, sometimes a bit of shredded cabbage later in the cooking time.  I'll add potatoes if not having dumplings.  Leave in the oven at 160C for 1.5hours, and finish on the stove top if adding dumplings (better if liquid boiling).

Wouldn't fancy ground almonds in a savoury casserole!  They sound more suited to an oriental dish...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 18, 2014)

Redkite said:


> My dumpling recipe is 50g flour, 25g shredded vegetable suet, a teaspoon of dried mixed herbs, and a little cold water to mix.  Makes about 4 small dumplings.  Put them in your stew or casserole for the last 15/20 mins of cooking time, making sure you have plenty of liquid as they absorb lots.
> ...


Add some baking powder to the mix the dumplings come out enormous then


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## trophywench (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh Redkite -  you have no idea the treats you are missing!

You can make sweet stuff with Gr A, with the addition of eg Splenda, or savoury stuff when you just add seasoning same as you do when using flour.  It does have to have baking powder to make it rise but OMG ! the cheese muffins are scrummy.

The brill thing about it/them is, they are an absolute fraction of the carbs in normal flour.

I'd say have a look in the recipe section of 'other DSF' but unfortunately the site's down at the mo so you can't right at this moment.

But if you search for 'low-carb baking' I should think you'd find some other recipes with them in.

The basic cheese recipe is

55g Greek style yoghurt
55g butter (melted or very sloppy LOL)
2 eggs (beaten)
85g ground almonds
1 level teaspoon baking powder
50g grated or crumbled cheese 
(the stronger the cheese, the stronger the flavour - you can use dried up leftovers of anything - Blue or white Stilton, Cheddar, some Parmesan - whatever you fancy)
Season with pepper only, no need for salt!

Mix it all together well.  I add the almonds to the wet stuff with the BP and pepper, then fold the cheese in with and other stuff as in

You can stick finely chopped onion or chives in, or decorate each one with a cherry tomato - whatever you happen to fancy and happen to have.

Bung into muffin cases and bake for about 20 mins at  180c fan oven or whatever that converts to for your type of stove.

Makes at least 6 from memory but they don't keep overnight cos we eat em LOL

They freeze well actually, wrap individually in cling wrap, then take one out of the freezer in a morning and have it with your lunch at work !

100g of Gr A is about 10g carb and 55g of Greek Yog is less than 5g - so they are MEGA low carb!

Not low fat and not low calorie.


----------



## am64 (Oct 31, 2014)

No suet needed here hubby makes them with self raising flour oil and water 
Add salt to self raisingflour 
Work in oil with back of spoon  until flour is not dusty 
Add water bit by bit till firm but flexible constancy
 roughly shape into balls 
Add to top of stew/casserole/soup....
Bring to boil then simmer for approx 20 mins ...until fluffed up 
In oven the tops go crispy 
Works every time  and no suet !
Yum


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks am64, will add that to my list as well


----------

